# PROFESSIONAL VALETER



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

HI

COULD ANYONE RECOMMEND A GOOD PROFESSIONAL VALETER WHO WOULD MAYBE COME TO THE HOUSE? I WAS THINKING OF THEM DOING MY NEW BLACK TTS WHEN I GET IN SOMEWHEN IN OCTOBER, BUT NOW THINKING TWICE ABOUT THIS.

I LIVE IN THE SURREY AREA.

I HAD MY DAUGHTERS CAR DONE YESTERDAY BY A COMPANY (I WON'T NAME THEM YET) A PEUGEOT IN BLACK AND I AM NOT VERY HAPPY WITH THE RUSULTS.

THE COST WAS £185 FOR 6 HOURS WORK. I HAVE ASKED THEM TO COME BACK TODAY AND RE-DO SOME STUFF.

CHEERS

L9KYM


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

There are a few detailers in your area..

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=40246

ring around a few, most will come to you, I would if you were closer..


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

dooka said:


> There are a few detailers in your area..
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... hp?t=40246
> 
> ring around a few, most will come to you, I would if you were closer..


Where are you based?


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

surrey, near Gatwick Airport


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

sorry i mean dooka


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

L9KYM said:


> I HAD MY DAUGHTERS CAR DONE YESTERDAY BY A COMPANY (I WON'T NAME THEM YET) A PEUGEOT IN BLACK AND I AM NOT VERY HAPPY WITH THE RUSULTS.
> 
> THE COST WAS £185 FOR 6 HOURS WORK.


What was it you had done for £185 and what aren't you happy about may I ask?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Jen-TT said:


> sorry i mean dooka


He is based in Northampton area and will travel up to about 50 miles, but that depends upon the level of work you want done.

I have had some work done by him and he is a perfectionist, not happy when even I was  I am having him do the whole car soon and I will be posting up a thread following the progress.

If you are going to have a detailer work on your car then you want an OCD perfectionist doing it imo, he is most certainly that 

Charlie


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Charlie, always good to get positive feedback..

I think you are just buttering me up for a better job ..


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

Well im just under 60miles away...

Do u have a website/pdf something with work you offer and prices? I may have upto 3 cars for you to work on in the future.


----------



## L9KYM (Apr 19, 2010)

[smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]

Sorry guys, but why do some men think they know it all and think women can't stick up for themselves.

The people who Valeted my daughters car didn't show up yesterday and should be arriving today, but time is running out.

All I want is for them to come back and do the work which was included in the price which has NOT been done, but all I am geting is excuses.

Also they are stating my husband told the Valeter not to do the inside which is complete Bu****ks, he never said a word, I made it quiet clear when he arrived I wanted the inside to look crisp and shiney.

I will have the right hump if they don't get round to finish the car today.

L9KYM [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## MrHooky (Oct 27, 2009)

L9KYM said:


> I will have the right hump if they don't get round to finish the car today.
> 
> L9KYM [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=furious3.gif]


Like I said in my PM - you can always name and shame these guys...


----------

